# Help?! Evil Spider!!



## draconiz-666

i dont know much about spiders, so i figured i might get some help here. 
I was in the bathroom yesterday, and there was what looked like judging by proportion and the shape of its body) a young garden spider - probably about half a centimeter across including legs (?) 

anyway, normally i wouldnt care about things like that, except it was bright red. all over. like those red spider mites, but bigger and definitely a spider.

ive never seen anything like it (and its now run off somewhere)

any ideas if this is normal? 
:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Is this it?


----------



## chrisgard

ive too also wondered what these spiders are, what are they?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

There woodlouse spiders (Dysdera crocata). I've not seen these in years although they are still about apparently :| But now i want to keep a few i can't find them!!!!


----------



## Seansmegghead

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> There woodlouse spiders (Dysdera crocata). I've not seen these in years although they are still about apparently :| But now i want to keep a few i can't find them!!!!


 Was bit by one as a child...ouch nasty, for some reason I always found them under bricks.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Yeah they can give a bit of a nip! But luckily they are harmless to us :2thumb: I used to find them under pieces of slate etc and oneday i will make it my mission to go out and find loads!


----------



## draconiz-666

i dont think so, from what i could see its body was completely read and a different shape, the shape was like a garden spider. and im not sure if it was the light or not, but it seemed to have a white pattern on its body - again similar to a garden spider


----------



## tarantulamatt

that spider looks so alian lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

tarantulamatt said:


> that spider looks so alian lol


Lol it gets far worse close up  But they are beautiful spiders and i really want some again


----------



## The Sandman

looks like a Solifugae


----------



## 84KB11

Our house is full of these.
Nasty little things, have a really painful bite.

_TiMiSdRuNk_, if you can't find any let me know. I will happily round some up and send them to you.


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes

Those woodlouse spiders creep me right out! They almost look like the english equivalent of a funnelweb :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch

Oh hey there guys, topic's back that way...

Can you get a picture of the spider? Red and White patterned, but mostly red. Orb-weaver body shape. Hmm, doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## draconiz-666

i had considered getting a picture, but last night i was too busy running away from it or pretending it wasnt there!! today it's done the same to me. if i ever get a pic, i'll post it!!


----------



## Hedgewitch

Was it bright red or an orangey red? There's a couple of colour forms for garden spiders, I came across a rather bright orangey one once which I've just remembered...


----------



## Willenium

Could it have been some sort of Thomisid? They sometimes have quite bulbous abdomens which could be how it fit the description of a garden spider yet was a different colour.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

84KB11 said:


> _TiMiSdRuNk_, if you can't find any let me know. I will happily round some up and send them to you.


If you could do that mate you would be a star :2thumb:

I was also thinking maybe a redder garden spider, but without a pic it's not easy to get a decent ID


----------



## toro9186

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3114/2436985516_1a4f849d12.jpg


did it look like this?


----------



## draconiz-666

kind of. how big is that? the thing i found was red all over and cold have just been a young thing.

and ive no idea what a thomsid is!
im not a fan of spiders/bugs. i'd never kill a spider, but if its a nasty little bugger i'm going to live in fear every time im in the shower now!!


----------



## toro9186

draconiz-666 said:


> kind of. how big is that? the thing i found was red all over and cold have just been a young thing.
> 
> and ive no idea what a thomsid is!
> im not a fan of spiders/bugs. i'd never kill a spider, but if its a nasty little bugger i'm going to live in fear every time im in the shower now!!


Not too sure, its an image from google. just thought if that was the one then someone could identify it! Good luck with your search!


----------



## Willenium

draconiz-666 said:


> kind of. how big is that? the thing i found was red all over and cold have just been a young thing.
> 
> and ive no idea what a thomsid is!
> im not a fan of spiders/bugs. i'd never kill a spider, but if its a nasty little bugger i'm going to live in fear every time im in the shower now!!


thomisidae - Google Search


----------



## Poddy55

Probably a small crab spider (_Thomisus Onustus_)


----------

